# Droid X Tethering



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Anyone here use the X for tethering for long periods?

My home Interwebs just went out and I am using my phone Interwebs. I have my phone sitting on my window sill with a half-assed antenna attached to it to increase the signal.


----------

